
Paranoid Exif Scrubber - goodnewsevery1
https://cleanjpeg.com/
======
goodnewsevery1
A friend of mine created an app to scrub exif data from photos without saving
them. Figured it might come in handy for the more privacy-conscious folks out
there.

------
zzo38computer
Isn't exiftool better? Does this do something that exiftool doesn't do?

~~~
mceachen
Yes, exiftool is better. Exiftool will also run on all files in a directory
(not onesie-twosie), and is trusted software that's been around for 20 years.

------
yetanotherruser
It looks like this does everything in the browser and doesn't require you to
download anything.

